# Buying New Guitar Question



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I haven't bought a brand new guitar in like twenty years.

When you buy a brand new guitar do you buy the one hanging on the wall or do you ask if they have one still in the box or do you ask them to order you a new one?

I've tried a lot of guitars in the last year and I know I've bumped a few into each other as they are packed in so tight.

I think personally I'd like a brand new one that no one has played.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Most "real" guitar stores unpack and set everything up and put it on display. They don't have stock sitting in the back in boxes. Well, except for maybe the lower end starter packs and stuff. Most people want to play the actual instrument before they buy it anyhow.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Guncho said:


> I think personally I'd like a brand new one that no one has played.


Yah, I don't think that's a very wise idea. 
I don't even like that idea when buying an electric guitar so I sure as hell would never do it with an acoustic.
Ultimately it's up to you but I urge you not to.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Some stores have more inventory than guitar hangers.

I was at Long and McQuade Burlington the other night and they had to unbox two guitars for me to try as they didn't have the same model on display.

Also they could always order you one if requested I'm sure and of course I would play it before buying it to make sure nothing was wrong with it.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

BMW-KTM said:


> Yah, I don't think that's a very wise idea.
> I don't even like that idea when buying an electric guitar so I sure as hell would never do it with an acoustic.
> Ultimately it's up to you but I urge you not to.


Do you really think two guitars off the same line are going to sound that different from each other?


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

It's entirely possible.
It's actually probable.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

On a mass produced guitar like a Yamaha?

Possible sure.
Probable I don't think so.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Guncho said:


> Do you really think two guitars off the same line are going to sound that different from each other?


Yes. Sure the differences may not be HUGE, but it's very likely that if I had the opportunity (being a lefty) to try 2 of the exact same guitars that there would be one that spoke to me more than the other. Some people don't really care about minor differences though. I'm always looking for a guitar I can love as opposed to a guitar I can play though. For me, the love factor often comes from the small differences.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Okay say the store has a guitar on display and you try and it and love it. You ask the store if they have the same model still unboxed 0r they order one for you.

Best Case Scenario
The brand new one sounds and plays exactly the same or better and you buy it.

Worst Case Scenario
You try the new one and it doesn't speak to you as much as the one on display does.

I don't think the store is going to have a problem with you buying the one on display and them keeping the untouched one.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Personally, I wouldn't walk into a store, try a guitar and find that I "love it" and then ask them to order another so I can try it and compare. It seems unbelievably onerous to me to expect them to do that. I DO like my guitars minty fresh when I get them but if it wasn't pristine, I would be more likely to attempt to negotiate a discount or them throwing something in for free than I would be to get them to order another one...especially if I loved the first one to begin with.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Makes sense. That is probably asking too much. Asking if they have one in the back is different though.

That being said if you buy there one say Yamaha FG830, odds are they are going to order another anyway.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Sure they would, but it would probably be lumped into the next order...which may be months away.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

A good inspection should suss out how much, if any, damage there is, 

If it's tiny little marks, I don't think it matters much. You are going to play it and that will happen anyways. If it is big marks, can you say DISCOUNT really loudly? Marks are probably going to happen anyways, so why not say a few doe-ray-me?

For electronics or other robot-built stuff, I prefer the pristine boxed version but can sometimes get a floor model, without a mark on it and still with full warranty, for a nice discount as well. Varies from situation to situation. But guitars I still prefer to play before buying.

I was looking at road-worn Strats at L&M one day, found one I liked and asked the salesman to order one just like it, but not so banged up. He struggled with that request.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I guess I as I haven't bought a brand new guitar in twenty years I want it to be PRISTINE!


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

acoustics Id have to hold, my last strat and prri amp I ordered and got them out of the box at L&M, I was confident because of the return policy


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Did you order them because they didn't have the exact model/colour you wanted or because you wanted an untouched one?


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

My daughter's first acoustic was ordered at the store, they didn't have her color. 
My sons first guitar, a 3/4 electric Jackson, I got a wall hanging demo, that the Luthier set before I left. 

It was new and pristine. Never considered asking for another. 

My guitars were all used.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm not sure a guitar repair person at a guitar store would be considered a luthier.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You may want a brand new one but I would play that particular guitar before paying for it.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Absolutely.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

If you asked me, I ordered in for a specific color strat, and being a long time customer at the victoria l and m,I felt that both the amp and guitar would be as advertised, and they were, plus I like all the tags and stuff in the bags in unopened cases and amp boxes, they have been known to go awol pre-purchase on floor display gits,, and I like un-touched! cheers J- as stated costly acoustics you should hold first if possible I feel....


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Over the years I'd played a few HD28Vs and thought they were nice but not really what I was looking for. Back in August I played one in Newmarket and thought it was the best guitar in the shop and they had D41s and such. Out of curiosity I played a couple of HD28Vs in TO during the next week but they weren't really doing it. So I went back and bought the one in Newmarket because I really liked it and also because it seemed exceptional compared to the others I'd played. I find Martins are generally consistent but I figured I had to get this one even though I wasn't really looking for another guitar and sure wasn't looking to spend that kind of money on anything never mind a guitar. It's pretty much become my main now and buying it was kinda like "I can't let this one get away."

Also, I played two Sigma DR28Vs about 2 years ago both fresh from the factory and one had better intonation and seemed nicer.

So, for me it's play them and buy the particular one that works.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I buy the one i got to play.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wardo said:


> Over the years I'd played a few HD28Vs and thought they were nice but not really what I was looking for. Back in August I played one in Newmarket and thought it was the best guitar in the shop and they had D41s and such. Out of curiosity I played a couple of HD28Vs in TO during the next week but they weren't really doing it. So I went back and bought the one in Newmarket because I really liked it and also because it seemed exceptional compared to the others I'd played. I find Martins are generally consistent but I figured I had to get this one even though I wasn't really looking for another guitar and sure wasn't looking to spend that kind of money on anything never mind a guitar. It's pretty much become my main now and buying it was kinda like "I can't let this one get away."
> 
> Also, I played two Sigma DR28Vs about 2 years ago both fresh from the factory and one had better intonation and seemed nicer.
> 
> So, for me it's play them and buy the particular one that works.


Great story, and that's the way it goes, IMO. 

When the instrument speaks to you, you know you're on to something. You'll never get this if you don't play a bunch of them. You've got to experience good and bad guitars to start to understand what good and bad guitars play and sound like. You won't get that without a reasonable amount and variety of roadtesting and you certainly will never get that buying off the net. 

I've got a couple of guitars speaking to me right now. They are miles away and still shouting at me, still in my head. One of them has been shouting at me for about 6 months. But I'm enjoying the hunt, there's still some guitars to play out there and perhaps, just maybe, another guitar will speak even louder than that guitar that never seems to shut up. Hell, I hear it right now while I'm typing this. One of these days, I will pull the trigger when I'm satisfied it is THE ONE. And I won't order another like it - IT is the guitar that spoke to me, not it's cousin or sister or whatever.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I need to hold the guitar before I buy it.
The only time I had one brought from in the back was my fretless bass--that was because they did't have one out front.
They used to have a MIM Fender J Bass fretless, but it was gone.
I asked about fretless basses.
They checked if they had any in their system.
Because fretless basses aren't big sellers they normally didn't have them all on display--but they checked on their computer & found they had an Ibanez SR500F in the back--so they brought it out.
I new as soon as I held it I was going to buy it.
But I did need to hold it first.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I need to hold the guitar before I buy it as well but given the choice between two identical guitars except one is the display model and the other is still in the box I'll take the one in the box. After I hold it in my hands.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would not have to hold the guitar I was purchasing before I bought it. I would, however, have to play the model I was buying. If I had ordered one online or got a new one, it would have to sound as good as the one I played. 

In the acoustic world, that is a problem as there are so many variables that affect the sound of an acoustic. These run from the strings, to the room it is being played in and the subsequent humidity difference.


----------



## RedFenderBender (Oct 7, 2016)

Oh (ALWAYS) ask if theres any in the back.....years ago im atta Sam Ash muzic store....im shoppin around for "Blackie" yes Claptons strat....they had one out on display thay everyone was playin...i loved it too. Asked the kid if there were any in the back, he goes back.................finally comes out with a box....right. I open it this strat clapton signature model had a few different variations....the one that was out on display was NOT the tweed case Birseye maple neck which is what i purchased from that back room box....the kid didnt note any difference in price which shudda def been more money....needless to say I kept my mouth SHUT, paid approx. $1400. 00/USD. & have been lovin it ever since....

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Guncho said:


> I need to hold the guitar before I buy it as well but given the choice between two identical guitars except one is the display model and the other is still in the box I'll take the one in the box. After I hold it in my hands.


Well, yeah--the holding it part is important.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guncho said:


> I'm not sure a guitar repair person at a guitar store would be considered a luthier.


Certainly not a Long and McQuade repair person.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Certainly not a Long and McQuade repair person.


Depends which location--some are very good, some aren't.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Guncho said:


> I'm not sure a guitar repair person at a guitar store would be considered a luthier.


At the store here - a local music store, not a chain - lutherie work is done by the owner. I don't know if he builds guitars from scratch, but I've seen him work on guitars and you can tell it's not his summer job. The attention to detail is impressive.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

My guy builds guitars from scratch - including everything his ZZ Top tribute band plays - and doesn't consider himself a luthier. He says a luthier works on all stringed instruments and he only works on guitars. That's a pretty tight definition, but I don't argue with him, he may be right,



zontar said:


> Depends which location--some are very good, some aren't.


North Van Tom Lee have Paul Iverson. He does warranty work for Lowden, SCGC, H&D among others. You won't find a better tech in the city. But I agree, there are other locations that I wouldn't take anything to - they guy at my local L&M is a bit of a hack. You have to know who is where.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

Guncho said:


> On a mass produced guitar like a Yamaha?
> 
> Possible sure.
> Probable I don't think so.


For example - I've tried many Taylors, and they consistently sound like Taylors - mostly. 

Anyways, I couldn't afford the $4000 I fell in love with. Tried lots of the lower end ones, they were okay but never really struck me as keepers. Then one day I tried 'yet another' 214 in a sunburst - not my favourite look but whatever, I'm not fussy that way. 

Damn it was good. I bought it. No regrets. I've tried many 214s and this was the only one that said "Take me home." So yes, when dealing with something as ephemeral as wood and the interrelations of various pieces of woods - two guitars built by the same factory on the same day can sound and even play enough different that I'd choose one over the other.

I buy the one I try off the rack. A few bumps and minor scratches mean nothing in the end - if you 'keep it that way' you're not playing enough.


----------



## SquamishSteve (Dec 28, 2012)

High/Deaf said:


> North Van L&M have Paul Iverson. He does warranty work for Lowden, SCGC, H&D among others. You won't find a better tech in the city. But I agree, there are other locations that I wouldn't take anything to - they guy at my local L&M is a bit of a hack. You have to know who is where.


I believe that Paul operates out of Tom Lee in North Van, I concur, he is one of the best, if not the best in the city.


----------



## SeriusNtentions (Oct 31, 2016)

Acoustic, all solid wood definitely off the wall in a humidified room! I bought my Norman ST68 this past March and I was lucky enough to try the same guitar model at three different locations. I was lucky that the first location had it two weeks later beacause the sitka spruce has beatiful bear paws in the grain which I love. It also sounded better mostly because the other two locations did not have a dedicated acoustic room!

For electrics I love mine straight out of an unopened box. My 2013 Japanese built Gretsch G6117T-HT proline was bought this way! Steves Music had one on the rack and another which was never opened! Action and intonation were perfect!


----------



## RedFenderBender (Oct 7, 2016)

Straight out of an unopened box. I 2nd the motion.

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

When I bought my Taylor, there were 4 identical 413ce's. I played all four of them and could not tell one from the other I made my decision on which one of the 4 looked better. LOL


----------



## NSStratguy (Jan 9, 2017)

I have always wanted to play the one I buy. For instance with my American Standard Strat I played 7 of them in the store and some felt better than others. Then when I bought my American Deluxe I played 3 and the one that played the best had a ding in it but I bought it anyways just because it was the best. I find Acoustics even worse. It seems like no 2 are the same especially with the hand made stuff.


----------



## RedFenderBender (Oct 7, 2016)

I concur...i do like the Hands on approach while shopping for a new Guitar....Hmmm? Makes me think id like to kiss the girl B4 i agree to go out w/ her...
What if she slobbers? Lol

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Great story, and that's the way it goes, IMO.
> 
> When the instrument speaks to you, you know you're on to something. You'll never get this if you don't play a bunch of them. You've got to experience good and bad guitars to start to understand what good and bad guitars play and sound like. You won't get that without a reasonable amount and variety of roadtesting and you certainly will never get that buying off the net.
> 
> I've got a couple of guitars speaking to me right now. They are miles away and still shouting at me, still in my head. One of them has been shouting at me for about 6 months. But I'm enjoying the hunt, there's still some guitars to play out there and perhaps, just maybe, another guitar will speak even louder than that guitar that never seems to shut up. Hell, I hear it right now while I'm typing this. One of these days, I will pull the trigger when I'm satisfied it is THE ONE. And I won't order another like it - IT is the guitar that spoke to me, not it's cousin or sister or whatever.


Something brought me back to this string and I saw this. Turns out it was THE ONE. A couple months in and no buyer remorse whatsoever. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE her!


----------



## RedFenderBender (Oct 7, 2016)

Glad to hear it all came together in the end.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------

